
Mary Meeker is leaving Kleiner Perkins - mmaanniisshh
https://www.recode.net/2018/9/14/17858582/kleiner-perkins-mary-meeker-split
======
ChuckMcM
There is a notion that the highest level of success in the technology sector
is achieved when you make the news for either joining or leaving a company.

I have really enjoyed her trends compilations. I don't always agree with the
various weights she gives things but I love how widely she casts her net. I'm
sure she will continue doing them in her new firm so I'm not very worried
there.

What I find more interesting in this story is the sort of iceberg calving
effect the rise of "incubators" and the lowering cost to first product, has
had on the venture community. Where there were once just venture firms some of
which were 'early' investors and some of which were 'late' investors, we now
have three distinct sorts of entities;

Incubator/seed - a collection of seed investors who are providing both initial
funding and initial integration services for startups. Clearly Y Combinator is
the "big" one but there are Techstars, 500 Startups, and others that model
this same sort of "more than money, we're your launch infrastructure" model.

High Risk money - this is the more traditional VC (but getting squeezed at the
'early' and 'late' ends) which dumps in a bunch of cash and rides it to the
exit.

Late stage money - this is the 'time to go public' or 'buy out your
competitors' kind of big cash influx that seems to be more and more operated
by hedgefunds that are seeking a bit more alpha than they can get in the
public markets.

All in all an amazingly complex set of players from what was, back in the dot
com days, a pretty homogeneous bunch.

~~~
sonnyblarney
Angel/Round A/Round B and afterwards was already pretty well defined back in
the day.

What's changed is really the pre-seed/seed with more granularity, as well as
the huge C,D,E etc. rounds that now can be made by massive funds instead of
going public.

But the core rounds are mostly similar.

------
sonnyblarney
Quite an article for providing 0 details about what those differing views and
cultures actually amounted to.

------
codeulike
So she does those 'Internet Trends' things?

The very earliest one I can find is 2002:

[https://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/the-internet-a-
per...](https://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/the-internet-a-perspective-
june-2002)

Here's the 2018 one:

[https://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/internet-trends-
re...](https://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/internet-trends-
report-2018-99574140)

------
dmos62
I handn't heard of Mary Meeker before. The word legendary, naturally, caught
my eye. For a quick introduction to who we're talking about, here's [0] one of
the videos findable by following links in the article. It's her giving a quick
(33mn) glance over her own report on 2018 internet trends.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdjcdZqODoE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdjcdZqODoE)

~~~
sp332
Her "annual trends report" gets a lot of attention here every year.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mary%20meeker&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mary%20meeker&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
dmix
It's not clear from the article, which side of Kleiner Perkins was Meeker on:
early stage of late stage?

~~~
lbarrow
She was on the late stage side. From the second paragraph:

>Meeker is leading an exodus of late-stage investors from Kleiner Perkins in
its most dramatic shake-up since legendary investor John Doerr stepped back
from his role more than two years ago.

~~~
dmix
Thanks, I missed that part.

------
mrnobody_67
Social+Capital now Kleiner Perkins....

------
perseusprime11
I think the long deck did her in.

